# What Happened.....



## twbranch

....to this forum? Where did everybody go? I used to love this forum. I have been away for few but always came here to read the post.


----------



## jimLE

Im wondering the same.i was away for over a year if i figure right.but yet a lot of that got to do with what's been going on in my life.


----------



## lukeq

Hi everyone. If you are still interested in the idea of a paracord forum, we just started something similar on Paracorner.com. It's in fledgeling stage at this point, but we'd love to see all of you there!


----------

